# custom mailer



## xbrandon408x (Jan 24, 2008)

I was looking for custom mailers where i can put my own design on them kinda like johnny cupcakes boxes but i don't know how many i could order so that they wouldn't be really expensive.

Also if that didn't work i was thinking of getting custom envelopes instead but i can't find a place that can do that either. 

any suggestions on what i should do?


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

*Hi. You'd probably be able to screen print on the polythene mailing sacks. *

*For the boxes you may have to go for a large inkjet graphic glued onto a standard box.*

*Custom packaging can be very expensive.  *


----------



## xbrandon408x (Jan 24, 2008)

yea it iss very very expensive i might just have to wait till my business gets bigger and for now ill just have to put lots of goodies because your right its amazing how much the price jumps just to get custom packaging


----------



## Daniel Slatkin (Jun 25, 2008)

FYI, a lot of mail services will not allow self adhesive labels other than the shipping label


----------



## xbrandon408x (Jan 24, 2008)

really hmm yea i might just get like a custom poly bag to put the shirt in then put it in a regular usps envelope


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> but i don't know how many i could order so that they wouldn't be really expensive


Here's a company you can contact to get quotes: *cactuscontainers.com*


----------



## xbrandon408x (Jan 24, 2008)

ok thanks a ton i noticed its like $4 a box for like a thousand haha so i might wait till my business gets up there more


----------



## ebspromo (Aug 20, 2012)

could you make the "brand label" your address label?


----------



## TheEsko245 (Apr 1, 2008)

A good friend of mine has incorporated his deigns and web address into his shipping label. It makes for a pretty cool package.


----------



## Fisched (Jun 8, 2012)

Will you be allowed to mail this box through USPS flat rate? If that's what you're going for. Also, seems kinda big for just one shirt. Maybe ok if the customer order 3-4 shirts, then you can maybe justify the $4 cost.


----------



## printingray (Apr 4, 2012)

Don't take loss in business  custom packaging mean loss. You need a box as well polythene bag for sending which is pretty expensive way for a small comapny because its need to print first


----------



## Fisched (Jun 8, 2012)

printingray said:


> Don't take loss in business  custom packaging mean loss. You need a box as well polythene bag for sending which is pretty expensive way for a small comapny because its need to print first


This is true but I kinda disagree. After all, you have to spend money to make money! 

This guy Johnny Cupcakes sells $35 shirts and he makes a killing. Therefore, he must be doing something right. He already has a following of young people willing to spend their hard earned money for his merchandise. I think most people fail to realize that we are not selling shirts (well, not exactly) -- we are selling the brand and the lifestyle. 

With that said, It's probably wise not to go all out when you're just starting out. Assess your strengths (i.e. brand, content, art, etc.) and be smart about your weaknesses (i.e. low cash flow, tons of other things to focus on, etc.).

So, after all my rant, I don't think it's wise to spend the $4 for the mailer for a start up company. Once you have a following, maybe it will be more justified.


----------



## Dannyhan119 (Sep 3, 2012)

I ensure you all that here Custom T-shirt Printing Toronto you can get your desired custom printed and screen printing t shirt. Thanks....


----------



## Fisched (Jun 8, 2012)

Dannyhan119 said:


> I ensure you all that here Custom T-shirt Printing Toronto you can get your desired custom printed and screen printing t shirt. Thanks....


Dude, not to sound rude.. but this is not related to this topic at all. This is totally self promotional


----------



## ebspromo (Aug 20, 2012)

Fisched said:


> Dude, not to sound rude.. but this is not related to this topic at all. This is totally self promotional


oh wasn't going to say anything since I'm a newb.


----------

